# Calif. to ban lead ammo?



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

CAL-ERT 02/05/09 -- Midnight -- DANGER OF STATE-WIDE BAN ON LEAD AMMO


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This appears to be dated 2009 (02/05/09), and no longer current. For that reason, I am closing this thread. 

If this is incorrect, contact me by PM with an updated link, and I will reopen the thread.


----------

